# Rear seat for 66 Lemans?



## 4birdman (Apr 22, 2016)

So my 66 Lemans was missing the rear seat when I bought it. I am in the process of getting it back on the road but I really want a rear seat so my kids can enjoy it too. 

Having trouble finding one, but I have a few other cars that I might be able to snatch one from. Would be nice if I could put the rear seat from this 63 Grand Prix no one wants to buy into the 66. Probably won't fit though. LOL

Has anyone put a rear seat from a different car in theirs without much reworking?


----------



## 4birdman (Apr 22, 2016)

So I measured the rear set in the Grand Prix last night and the dimensions match the rear seat for the Lemans. I'm going to try it. Nothing to lose really.


----------

